# Tempestade Tropical KAREN (Atlântico 2019 #AL12)



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 14:08)

Formou-se a Tempestade Tropical Karen (ex-Invest 99L).

Desloca-se para WNW a 15 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph - cerca de 64 km/h - com rajadas até 52 mph - cerca de 84 km/h.




*Rota prevista (NHC)*

Movimento previsto: WNW → NW → N










*Avisos vigentes
*
Aviso de tempestade tropical: Trindade e Tobago, Granada e suas independências e São Vicente e Granadinas.









Deverá manter esta intensidade nas próximas horas. A partir das 48h, deverá começar a intensificar-se.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 22/0900Z 11.9N 60.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 22/1800Z 12.5N 61.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...




*12h40 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 17:18)

Foram ativados alertas de tempestade tropical para as Ilhas Virgens Americanas, Porto Rico (incluindo Vieques e Culebra) e Ilhas Virgens Britânicas.



> A Tropical Storm Watch has been issued for the U.S. Virgin Islands
> and Puerto Rico, including Vieques and Culebra.
> 
> The government of Antigua and Barbuda has issued a Tropical Storm
> Watch for the British Virgin Islands.





Aqui ficam alguns vídeos do vento forte, inundações e ondulação forte associados à TT Karen em Trindade e Tobago.









Mais fotos e vídeos nas páginas de Facebook:
- Trinidad and Tobago Weather Center: https://www.facebook.com/TTWeatherCenter/
- CNC3 Television, Trinidad and Tobago: https://www.facebook.com/CNC3Television/


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 05:10)

Karen: TT, mesma intensidade (40 mph).



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...13.1N 63.5W
> ABOUT 140 MI...225 KM WNW OF GRENADA
> ...




*03h55 UTC*








Deverá manter esta intensidade, começando a fortalecer-se a partir do dia 25.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 23/0300Z 13.1N 63.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 23/1200Z 13.9N 64.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...




Pelo menos até às 120h, não deverá atingir a categoria de furacão.









Movimento previsto: WNW a 19 km/h → NW → N








Vários modelos prevêem este trajeto.









*Avisos/alertas vigentes
*
Já foram desativados alguns avisos. Estão em vigor alertas de tempestade tropical, a saber:



> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
> * U.S. Virgin Islands
> ...











Os acumulados gerados pela Karen poderão alcançar os 200 mm nas Ilhas de Barlavento, sendo menores noutras regiões.



> *RAINFALL:* Karen is expected to produce the following rainfall
> accumulations through Wednesday:
> 
> Barbados...Additional rainfall less than 1 inch, storm totals 2 to 3
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 20:01)

TT Karen: sem alterações na intensidade - ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph e rajadas superiores.



> *SUMMARY OF 200 PM AST...1800 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.5N 65.2W
> ABOUT 155 MI...250 KM S OF ST. CROIX
> ...




*18h30 UTC*










Poderá baixar de categoria nas próximas horas (DT) mas, caso aconteça, deverá retomar a intensidade depois. Até às 120h, não se prevê que se torne furacão.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 23/1500Z 14.9N 64.8W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 24/0000Z 16.0N 65.3W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 02:40)

A Karen acabou por se tornar uma depressão tropical, tendo depois recuperado a intensidade de TT. 

Apresenta, atualmente, ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph ≈ 72 km/h e rajadas até 58 mph ≈ 93 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...18.5N 65.3W
> ABOUT 45 MI...75 KM E OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO
> ...





*01h20 UTC*










*Rota prevista (NHC) + cone de incerteza*

Movimento previsto até quarta: NE a 16 km/h → NNE + aceleração








*Rotas previstas pelos modelos
*
É muito provável uma progressão da Karen para o quadrante leste a partir das 72h. A maioria dos modelos espelha esse cenário.









Está prevista uma intensificação gradual da Karen. Nos dias 28/29, prevê-se que seja uma TT forte.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 24/2100Z 18.0N 65.8W 40 KT 45 MPH
> 12H 25/0600Z 19.6N 65.5W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...





A grande maioria dos modelos coloca a Karen como TT nos próximos dias.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2019 às 02:23)

Neste momento, a Karen é uma TT fraca - 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h e rajadas superiores.

Ao contrário do que estava previsto anteriormente, a Karen não deverá intensificar-se muito mais nos próximos dias.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 25/2100Z 22.9N 64.3W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 26/0600Z 24.6N 63.9W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...





*01h00 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2019 às 04:01)

A Karen é uma TT fraca, com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h e rajadas superiores.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...27.8N 62.1W
> ABOUT 350 MI...565 KM SSE OF BERMUDA
> ...




*02h40 UTC







*
Deverá enfraquecer nos próximos dias. No dia 28, deverá ser já um ciclone pós-tropical.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 27/0300Z 27.8N 62.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 27/1200Z 28.3N 61.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2019 às 03:38)

A Karen, após ter baixado de categoria para DT ontem, dissipou-se algumas horas depois, às 21h00 UTC.




> BULLETIN
> Remnants Of Karen Advisory Number 23
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122019
> 500 PM AST Fri Sep 27 2019
> ...





*Último aviso NHC*








*Imagem de satélite das 21h05 UTC




*


----------

